# Looking for custom made designs for my CAMS machine



## Belladolls (May 26, 2012)

Looking for someone to create a custom design I could use with my CAMS rhinestone machine 2 color 6mm and 10 mm


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

hi, I just emailed you my contact info.


----------



## ltwapparel (Feb 8, 2013)

was wondering if you ever found someone to do this, I currently have the same need


----------



## vitordigitizing (Sep 15, 2014)

I can do that just send message.


----------



## Belladolls (May 26, 2012)

vitordigitizing said:


> I can do that just send message.


Hi
I need a design for my CAMs machine ... Can you create some designs for me?


----------

